# Hazards in BVI



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It seems most charter companys basically follow a similar itinerary from Tortola. Are there areas where more care should be given than others in regards to reefs, shallows, current, wildlife, etc.? Just curious.
Thank you


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

Entrances to Jost Van Dyke have to be approached carefully, especially in the afternoon (White Bay, Foxy''s, etc.). Entrance to Cane Garden Bay often sees a grounding every couple of weeks. Johnson''s Reef off the St. John Beaches (Cinnamon, Trunk, etc.) and Steven''s Key west of Cruz Bay has a reef frequented by less-than-adept drivers. I will admit, although I wasn''t at the helm, to hitting the top rigging on that damn barge that sunk of Caneel awhile back. Just stay well off. Stay away from Carvel Rock off Lovongo, too. Last new years a go-fast rolled on the rocks there. Too drunk to kill anyone......


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I appreciate the information. I think this message board is great, especially for this type of help. 
Thanks again
Bill


----------



## felixg (Jan 11, 2001)

Your charter company will most likely provide you a chart (or two) that will highlight the areas to be cautious of. Tradewinds (Fat Hogs Bay) provided us the standard chart (sorry I can''t remember the number), with a spiral bound book with aerial photos highlighting the areas of caution, and another chart with red areas highlighted to be cautious of. Very accurate, very helpful.


----------

